# Best place and deal to buy S240det?



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

*Best place and deal to buy Sr20det?*

I m new to this forums and nissan.. I m trying to get a sr20 det s13 red or backtop.. i was wonder where is the best place to get them..


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Do a search that question has been posted before. http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?s=


----------



## David B (May 15, 2003)

I have one I bought for a project I am not going to finish. You can have it for exactly what I paid $2,100. That is a complete low mileage motor with engine, tranny, ecu and uncut wiriing harness.

The engine looks almost new. Took me quite a while to get it. I had to reject 2 before they finally got me a good motor.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

where you from?
can you email me some pic of the engine?
let me know how i can contact you


----------

